# Longest Shutter speed you'll still hand hold?



## flameshots (Jan 13, 2010)

Just curious. For low light landscapes or non action/moving things, what is the slowest shutter speed you'll consider hand holding instead of getting out the tripod or a monopod?


----------



## Goontz (Jan 13, 2010)

Focal length should be taken into consideration as well.


----------



## PudgieTheSheep (Jan 13, 2010)

Can do up to 1/8 but it's not great. I think 1/125 is recommended but I think it depends on the situation.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 13, 2010)

The rule of thumb is 1/focal length.  Some say that you should take the crop factor into account.  
So for your Canon camera, you would want a shutter speed that is at least 1/FL(1.6).  
So when shooting at the long end of your 70-210, you would want a shutter speed faster than 1/336....and that might be pretty tough with a max aperture of F5.6.

This is only a rule of thumb though.  Most people can easily hand hold at faster shutter speeds, with proper technique.  For example; a good stance, good posture, holding the camera properly & good breathing technique.

When I'm shooting a landscape, I'll usually use a tripod anyway.  This allows me to practically eliminate any blur from camera shake and also allows me to use a more optimum aperture...either to gain some DOF or just to use an aperture that will result in better image quality.  I'll also use a remote shutter release (or the timer) and activate the mirror lock up function.


----------



## NateWagner (Jan 13, 2010)

One thing to consider as well is if you have an IS/VR/OS lens, or a sony (with the SSS). as that will greatly decrease the shutter speed required. 

For example, the new versions of IS are reportedly able give up to 4 extra stops of hand holdability. Thus with the 70-200 you could theoretically shoot at 200 at about 1/12th -1/20th of a second.


----------



## ej. (Jan 13, 2010)

Depends on the lens.  With my wide-angle lens (10-20mm), I'm willing to hand-hold down to 1/10 of a second.  With my monster super-tele (150-500mm OS), I won't try anything much less than 1/200 when it's racked out.


----------



## SLRJoe (Jan 13, 2010)

I always stick by the rule of 1/125 minimum, then its tripod time.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 13, 2010)

FYI

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...say-your-slowest-hand-held-shutter-speed.html


----------



## Gaerek (Jan 13, 2010)

Depends on what I shoot. If I'm shooting landscapes, I rarely ever hand hold, unless I'm without a tripod and I see a scene developing. A tripod lets me eliminate camera shake, use low ISO, and f/11 - f/16 for optimum DoF and sharpness.

For anything else, if I'm using a short focal length, I try not to go below about 1/40 (and even that's hit or miss). I prefer 1/125 for best results. If I have my zoom racked out to 300mm, I will usually not shoot unless I can get 1/500 or greater.


----------



## wgp1987 (Jan 13, 2010)

didnt i post the same exact thread last week? lol

there was someone who claimed 4seconds on my post lol


----------



## thebeatles (Jan 13, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> The rule of thumb is 1/focal length.  Some say that you should take the crop factor into account.
> So for your Canon camera, you would want a shutter speed that is at least 1/FL(1.6).
> So when shooting at the long end of your 70-210, you would want a shutter speed faster than 1/336....and that might be pretty tough with a max aperture of F5.6.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## kundalini (Jan 13, 2010)

wgp1987 said:


> didnt i post the same exact thread last week? lol


 See post #8 above.


----------



## wgp1987 (Jan 13, 2010)

kundalini said:


> wgp1987 said:
> 
> 
> > didnt i post the same exact thread last week? lol
> ...


 
i saw! :lmao:


----------



## flameshots (Jan 13, 2010)

Oops:blushing: sorry, I really should have tried to search that one first. Thanks for the info guys. This site is the best thing to happen to my skills since the invention of "auto" modes! LOL


----------



## SushiWarrior (Jan 13, 2010)

I would say 1/10 with my 50mm (the lightweight factor helps a lot - camera is more balanced) and 1/125 or so with my 70-210 at 210.


----------



## LagunaLab (Jan 13, 2010)

If I shoot at around 18 - 55 mm I am generally satisfied with the results down to about 1/15. On the rare occasions where I use my long zoom (400 mm, 1.5x crop factor), I never go below 1/250.

This is one situation where stabilized lenses make a HUGE difference.


----------

